

6 Entrepreneurs Tell Us Their Biggest Mistakes - cdmckay
http://www.process.st/2014/02/6-entrepreneurs-tell-us-their-biggest-mistakes/

======
mkremer90
All of these are very good points. I have a friend that programs that I've
still not told about our dev studio as I really don't want to hire someone
that I feel would inclined to "let slide" on things.

